# FS - Pleco



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

its L001, "gold spot" sailfin or marbled sailfin - $5 and still available. Selling because he is now 6-7 inches and is getting too big for the tank.

*pickup only* - I will hold once pick up is scheduled.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

updated price


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

... bump ...


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

... bump ...


----------



## A.Tan (May 2, 2010)

*Buenos tetra's*

do you still have the 5 tetras for sale? when is a good time to look/pick up? I'm also in surrey and available tonight ,wed,thursday

Alex


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The pleco looks like a sailfin, or Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

A.Tan said:


> do you still have the 5 tetras for sale? when is a good time to look/pick up? I'm also in surrey and available tonight ,wed,thursday
> 
> Alex


pm'd.........


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The pleco looks like a sailfin, or Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps


thank you!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The pleco looks like a sailfin, or Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps


Wrong master wheels 

its L001, "gold spot" sailfin or marbled sailfin.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

just pleco left


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

AWW said:


> Wrong master wheels
> 
> its L001, "gold spot" sailfin or marbled sailfin.


What type is it then if he is wrong?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

L001 marbled sailfin. not gibb.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

AWW said:


> L001 marbled sailfin. not gibb.


Thanks AWW I thought the bottom of your message was your personal stock list haha sorry.


----------



## local500 (May 19, 2010)

How big is he exactly pls?!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

local500 said:


> How big is he exactly pls?!





j2daff said:


> Pleco 5-6 inches


Come on people read!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

AWW said:


> Come on people read!


Lighten Up !


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

bump ... ...


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

bump ... the pleco could use a bigger home people ....still pick up only, I'm at 68th and 152 in surrey


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

bump ... he is still available


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

*hello*

do you have the pleco available still for$5.00?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

these common plecos r one of the few that can tolerate higher ph making them good tank mates for your african cichlids! (Just needs more time to climatize before introducing him) free bump. just remember to drop him a bit of food after lights out when the others r sleeping as he cant out compete the cichlids for food.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I got one too, for those interested.


----------

